# Which website?



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok, fella's I need your help. Which website do you like best?

1. http://stlouishousepaintingcontractor.com/

2. www.diversepainting.com





Give me your honest opinion. Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

#2 all dAY..it pops and is eye catching...no doubt

wife agrees too.......lol


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

I like #2 better. Colors are great

Id use the word local or area instead of metro just because sometime its actually searched for. At least on my site.

Of course the blog articles on the first are key.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Diversers said:


> Ok, fella's I need your help. Which website do you like best?
> 
> 1. http://stlouishousepaintingcontractor.com/
> 
> ...


Number two gets my vote. To have the best of both worlds use the pages of the second page with the domain name of the first one. :thumbup:

Another suggestion for you is to create a separate page for each one of the services you do, they'll drive in more traffic.:yes:


----------



## Alexs (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes, number two is more catchy and to the point. :thumbsup:


----------

